# Commuting into Manila- everyday



## weereb (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi to all on the forum.

Retiring soon from UK and looking to Philippines-I like the idea of being not too far from Manila [but not in the city itself] Is it possible for my partner [female] to commute daily to the city for her work. We have not decided where to live [rent a house]-but I like the idea of a small vegetable garden to potter about keeping me active.

Anyone got any suggestions on commuting daily in and out- I have been to Philippines on many occasions and travelled about mostly to Batangas/Tagaytay Mindoro so know a little about life there. Having said that I have seen how congested Manila is-with jeepnies and cars everywhere. My thoughts of commuting may be fruitless.

thanks


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

My brother in law does it from way up in CaloocanCity and spends night 2 nights per week with relatives in Manila. His place of work is way down in Manila near water front port.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

So oily t all becomes relative to Where in sprawling metropolis of Manila, And what her work schedule is, she works, which will allow you better planning ahead since as you know from visits, some parts are near impassable during normal commute hours. My bro in law commutes on his motorcycle. 

Crazy!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Commute?*

Commute in Manila? I would never attempt it myself. Then don't forget the rainy season from June until usually December. Many parts of Manila and surrounding areas are chest deep {or higher} in flood waters. Not only does it make it near impossible to commute or even shop, it is an *extreme* health hazard.
In a nutshell, Manila is not the place to be--working OR retired..


----------



## weereb (Dec 4, 2013)

Just as I thought really- helps me decide to live elsewhere. 

Thanks


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a friend who goes to school in Manila she commutes everyday from Antipolo. Its not far but it does take some time. Last night because of the rain it was a 4 hour trip. When I go to Manila for an appointment at 8 AM I leave about 5 or 530 to insure I am there on time. Normally I am there be 7 or 730.

I would say that after about a month or so you and your friend will be frustrated. Unless you hire a driver. If you use the Jeepney and or tricycles GOOD LUCK. If you do drive get good insurance. 
Jetlag is correct Manila is a sprawling area and most of the places just outside are squatter areas and hold water like a fish bowl when it rains.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I wouldn't commute. Maybe she'll find another job where you will settle down. I wouldn't like to live in Metro Manila unless I have to. I would find a spot where I'll be able to pursue retirement interets e.g. gardening, etc. Good Luck!


----------



## weereb (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks by all- my mind is made up following your responses-looks like she will have to find another job somewhere else or I retire on my own in the provinces.


----------



## pcarlos (Jun 10, 2014)

Commuting can be quiet a challenge in the Metro specially when it rains. Tho there are cabs and you can use certain apps to book a ride. You can probably get a place near her workplace or she gets work near your home


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Probably half of Manila commutes which is what causes most of the problem. Most people from the provinces go in on Monday morning with a very early start and home again Friday bedspacing whilst they are there. Not my idea of a life but if your needs are great enough that what you have to do.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh god no. I worked with a guy who commuted to Manila from Angeles City every day and I recall him telling me that he spent ~2 hours in his car round trip. Oh, and he had to have 2 cars with different ending plate numbers because of the vehicle coding.

Unless your partner is going to have someone drive her in every day so she can relax and watch movies on her iPad, I would strongly recommend against it.


----------



## geandc (Jul 27, 2014)

Need more info. What do you mean by "Manila". If you mean the financial district, Makati, then people do it all the time. But I recommend living somewhere in Manila and having a car, with some car pool options on the day your car is not allowed in, due to license coding. I live in the Alabang area, which is about 10 miles south of Makati. The area here has lots of expats, and a variety of subdivisions ranging from small ranch style to grand mansions. The also a large expat population here. There's an expressway which makes getting into Makati about 20 min, but then you have to deal with the Makati traffic. I read in a local newspaper that the unofficial population of Manila was 12 million, but during the day it was 20 mil due to all the people coming in to work . So people do it all the time.


----------

